# I Should Change Her Name to Mattie...Help!



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Sophie has a very soft dense undercoat with a long coarse overcoat that gets wavy when wet. I worked out a bathe-and-groom maintenance price of $25 a week with Sophie's groomer. It really helps with my husband's allergies and usually keeps her mat free...

However, these past two weeks she has matted up the day after she gets back. I tried to ask if anything was done different (since one of the weeks her normal groomer was off). But they said no, she has the same bather and they use the Coat Hander products which had seemed to work well in the past (Misty does use IOD product on her own show poodles). We have had a lot of deep snow lately and it is very dry inside the house. Sophie is matting on her thighs, bottom outside ring of her body, collar area, and butt. The matts feel like thick cotten balls. I try to comb them out (I have a rotating tooth de-matting comb) but she won't sit still long enough for me to get even a few out and struggles, cries and tries to run away.

Her groomer is great at getting matts out when I thought Sophie would have to be shaved. They say she is a doll for them and doesn't put up much of a fuss even during long de-matting sessions. I just don't want to go broke with extra de-matting fees on top of the $25 a week!

Is it the perfect storm? ...out getting wet in the snow, in with very dry winter air, doesn't accept mom as a groomer?. Should I comb her out after every dip in the snow? Should I spray the wet areas with some sort of leave in conditioner or coat spray? 

Also, should I ask my groomer to switch to IOD #10 shampoo and #51 conditioner, #4 style spray? Or doesn't it matter because the effects of the grooming are washing off in the snow anyway...? 

I broached the subject of a puppy cut with my daughter and DH and they both cried out NO! 

HELP!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I could be wrong, but my understanding is that frequent bathing and blow drying would cause drier, brittle coat. I bathe my doggies every 3-4 weeks. 

Also, how old is Sophie? If she is around 2 years, she could be blowing her coat. 

When Benji and Lizzie play in the snow, Benji's coat easily shakes off all the snow. I just wipe him down. Lizzie is covered with icicles. I have to bathe her in warm water and then blow dry on low heat. I use ultra absorbant towels to dry her. I use the Grey hound comb to gently comb her wet coat. I do it everytime she ventures out in the deep snow. Thankfully, we haven't had that much accumulation in last two snowfalls. 

To get Sophie used to you grooming her, you might want to consider special treats only for grooming time. Start with short sessons of 5 minutes each day and she should enjoy the time and loving on her while she is being combed. 

I also use Coat Handler's products but for the dry, cold weather here on teh East Coast, I like the Nature's Specailty products better (Plum Silky Shampoo and Aloe Re-Moisturizer).


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Sophie is 18 months old. We have to bathe her once a week because of DH's allergies. That is also why I'm wondering if the Evening Primrose Oil shampoo and conditioner may be good for her. I will also look up the ones you recommended if you think they would be good for a frequent bather.

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't have much luck with the rotating teeth when using it for dematting. It seems to slip over the mats more than getting through them.

In addition, my experience has been that any mats that developed and get wet seem to get "cemented" in and are even harder to get out. Can you get a good metal comb and comb her out before bed and make sure she is free of mats before you let her out into the snow?

Are you noticing her scratching? If her skin is getting dry, she may be creating the mats also by scratching away at the dryness. Yes, you can spray some of the diluted Coat Handler Conditioner on her to help moisten the coat and you can use it for dematting. (I prefer to get mats out dry, but some like to wet it with a solution to ease the mat apart.)


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I feel like Poornima is correct in that your dog is being bathed too often. Mine are bathed, by me or the groomer, only every 2 wks at most. I do keep them very clean with face, foot and butt baths in between. But their coats do better with some natural lanoline and body oils, I believe . We have very few matts with Biscuit and so far none with Heath. . .


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I suspect the coat blowing theory. Eddie blew his coat again around 2 & I broke down and clipped him down since it was getting hot outside any way. I would hate to clip them down when its so cold. Could you figure out a sweater with arms and devise leggings (sock legs or something)? I also wonder about such frequent baths adding to the problem. Natural oils protect the coat & skin. It is odd that all three of my dogs have different coats and amount of undercoat. Eddie's is the most profuse and the biggest problem. I have to brush him almost daily. Rosa mats only under her arms with weekly brush and Bentley hardly ever mats with occasional brushing!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Just judging by the photo in your avatar, Sophie's coat looks like Dusty's. Dusty's coat can be a challenge! Dusty went through a tough coat phase at about 18 months, or maybe a little earlier. My suggestion is to brush her out yourself the evening of the day she is groomed. She won't be badly matted yet, and should cooperate with you a little better. Brush her twice a day for a while-morning and evening, until she is used to being brushed by you, and the matting is more under control. Give her lots of treats during the brushing sessions as well, and don't let her get away with misbehaving. Be gentle but persistent. If she is blowing coat, it won't last too long!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Perugina said:


> Sophie has a very soft dense undercoat with a long coarse overcoat that gets wavy when wet. I worked out a bathe-and-groom maintenance price of $25 a week with Sophie's groomer. It really helps with my husband's allergies and usually keeps her mat free...
> 
> However, these past two weeks she has matted up the day after she gets back. I tried to ask if anything was done different (since one of the weeks her normal groomer was off). But they said no, she has the same bather and they use the Coat Hander products which had seemed to work well in the past (Misty does use IOD product on her own show poodles). We have had a lot of deep snow lately and it is very dry inside the house. Sophie is matting on her thighs, bottom outside ring of her body, collar area, and butt. The matts feel like thick cotten balls. I try to comb them out (I have a rotating tooth de-matting comb) but she won't sit still long enough for me to get even a few out and struggles, cries and tries to run away.
> 
> ...


*How old is Sophi?*
* Lilly's coat is alot like Sophie's in that it is dense and gets curely when wet. She is also washed every week because of allergies and my asthma and it isn't up for discussion no one can stand a remote smell of doggie and Havanese are basicly oder free so I guess we are just sensitive. With that said when Lilly blew her coat (I think she did 3 times) it was best if she was brushed out morning and night. She hates to be brushed in the morning but just "says" get it over with at night. This kept her in good shape (until I got sick and couldn't brush her) then it was time for a trim. I really need to inforce the rule "everyone helps" when it comes to grooming. I use the coat handler conditiner and it really helps with our east coast weather and a conditioning shampoo like Pure Paws reconditioning shampoo. Good luck.*


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Eeks, sounds like she may be blowing coat again and so does Pablo. It's frustrating and the winter dryness doesn't really help either


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

When my dogs aren't cooperating with brushing, I put them on a comfortable arm chair and kneel in front of the chair to brush them. It seems to make them more relaxed and maybe a little trapped. Otherwise I sit on the floor with the dog between my legs on their side. I almost always use a comb instead of a brush- wide tooth and medium tooth. Anyone have any tips that make brushing easier? And yes, 2 times a day isn't too much when blowing coat! My groomer told me about a Hav owner who always brought her a matted dog. She said that when she was brushing there was so much hair coming out that she thought she was combing too much!

Can you damage a coat with too much brushing?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Paradise Havs said:


> Can you damage a coat with too much brushing?


Absolutely. Just the same way you can damage your own hair by brushing it too much.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Neem Shampoo*

I have been using Neem shampoo which has no soap in it. It doesn't dry the skin but cleans the dog. I actually stopped using conditioner the last couple of times to see what it would be like. They are easy to groom with it. Sometimes I think the conditioner makes Riki's hair too thick.

The Neem shampoo smells very nice.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

You guys are scaring me !!! I know mats from having 3 Himalayan cats but they sat still to be brushed (and still matted). I can't image Evye sitting still for any length of time. Yikes, not looking forward to that day. I try brushing her now with a special treat. Nothing is special enough to make her sit still. From what I am reading, I need to spray a conditioner on her so I don't break her hair ?? I have saved the info for the Chris Christensen staggered comb. I WILL BE BACK come that time with 1000 grooming questions.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I would agree with blowing coat. Kodi was exactly 18 months when he went thru his second BC stage. Shelby started her first go round at little later at around 11 months, but it lasted longer. She hasn't gone thru a second one yet.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Evye's Mom said:


> You guys are scaring me !!! I know mats from having 3 Himalayan cats but they sat still to be brushed (and still matted). I can't image Evye sitting still for any length of time. Yikes, not looking forward to that day. I try brushing her now with a special treat. Nothing is special enough to make her sit still. From what I am reading, I need to spray a conditioner on her so I don't break her hair ?? I have saved the info for the Chris Christensen staggered comb. I WILL BE BACK come that time with 1000 grooming questions.


She's a baby. Start now AFTER she has had time to play and just put her in your lap and gently comb her. (Put that staggered comb away for a few months - you won't need it for a long time.) Comb & reward. Rub with your left hand, run a comb through her with your right hand in a very leisurely way(like you are petting her) and continue going back and forth while she's relaxed. Make sure she associates the comb with love while she is young. You can lengthen the time easily.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Marble went through two blowing coat stages. Both times I gave in and cut his hair (it's still short, as it happened about two months ago). The matts were coming every day, and he just hated getting his hair combed. Maybe your DH and DD will let you temporarily trim it until Sophies done blowing a coat.
Gina


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I also have to wash Gucci every week, I have horrible allergies, so I can understand why you do it. However, keep in mind that you don't need much shampoo at all and you can really dilute it out more when you bathe as frequently as to not dry the coat out so much. I love the IOD products, I'm using baby shampoo right now, but thats just because I need to go buy the IOD, I think they work great, diluted as well.

I've noticed more matting in the winter, I do think it is partially from the dryer cold air and I can't get away with not blowdrying her either, since she's cold! Leave on's help too.

I use a soft bristle brush half of the time and then comb out at night, usually.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Well, the groomer also thinks she is blowing coat again so I will just have to endure. I've been trying to groom her on my lap or by laying her on her side and she hates it! She has already learned to stand still and is a perfect doll for the groomer, so I found a wood box for her to stand on while I work on her undercoat. This seems to work better. Yesterday she was at the groomer's so tonight I will put her on the box and make sure I comb through all of her potential "hot spots". My groomer used a dry oil spray called "Pink" that afr-amer. use in their hair...will see if it makes a difference. 

Thanks for all your ideas!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm going through the same thing with Lulu. She is 20 months. Both my neezers coats were very dry and brittle. A groomer here in Alexandria recommender this *Buddy* *Splash* leave on. It is made by *Cloud Star*. He said after a few days her mats would "slide apart" so I bought some along with the shampoo and Conditioner. Well, I want to tell you, it is amazing. Vinny's coat is so silky now. Lulu's is MUCH easier to manage and is silky too. I ordered more online.
Good luck with Evye!
Carole


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok... hold on... They blow coat TWICE??!?!?!?!?!?!?

I can't deal guys, can't do it. Burrito already got his hair chopped off from the one year BC, if I gotta do that again I will cry.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I know Estrella! I'm really trying to avoid the second strip down!
Carole


----------

